# tug fisher snowplow truck for sale



## ncsnowplow (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a all wheel drive all wheel steer tug with fisher plow for sale, new alumiunum fuel tank, new injector pump perkins diesel awesome little truck has been used very little in parking lots, would handle a lot bigger plow than installed on it now. call with any questions thanks adam 8287190304


----------

